# Subaru Detail Paint



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Quick question for you all, 

Detailing a Subaru Imprezza (blue) on thursday, am i right in saying that the original paint is quite soft? I just like to be a bit prepared before I do things.. So if it is im thinking of trying out my white hex logic pad with V38 on my Das 6 Pro!


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would start with a finishing pad and then review


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

okay, will see how it goes!


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Done a couple of Impreza's including mine and all were soft, doesn't mean they all are but I'd imagine it'll be soft as poo


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ok, thats good to know! i don't think its been repainted so it should be the same which will be ok  thanks


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

shaneslatcher93 said:


> Ok, thats good to know! i don't think its been repainted so it should be the same which will be ok  thanks


They're nice to work with, quick cutting so you can spend your time with the finishing polish bringing up the gloss instead. Have fun


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I had a newage Subaru 2006-on and detailed a few others, I found none to have soft paint! Really nice to machine. Advice above is correct tho start with least aggressive combo. 
Gonz.


----------



## jon-sri (Dec 22, 2012)

ive done a few Scooby's mate not only is the paint soft its very thin aswell so tread carefull and perhaps invest in a PTG unless you have one :thumb:


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

I own a 2005 sti and the measurements were about 130 all over.

I think the paint is quite soft as I am able to correct quickly using the das6 and menzerna Fg400 finishing with Sf4000 and thats with microfibre pads.

When I researched I read menzerna is the best choice because of how oily it is giving it a longer working time and thus avoiding any sticky problems with the soft paint.

D


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Also if anyone does work on a JDM impreza (japanese domestic market / import) they have much thinner paint than UK spec models.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

FG400 on soft paint? Is that not a tad overkill


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Worked on lots, all soft! Regardless, the best advice is always to start out with a soft pad and light polish what ever the car. Everyone polishes differently and you can not always tell if they have had paint.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

jon-sri said:


> ive done a few Scooby's mate not only is the paint soft its very thin aswell so tread carefull and perhaps invest in a PTG unless you have one :thumb:


I wont be going after a full correction as its not what owner is after, only a Gloss Enhancement as its lost its depth and clarity in the paint work, won't be taken hardly any microns off, but I understand what you mean and I have access to one  thanks


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Ti22 said:


> Worked on lots, all soft! Regardless, the best advice is always to start out with a soft pad and light polish what ever the car. Everyone polishes differently and you can not always tell if they have had paint.


Thanks mate, what polish/pad combo do you generally go for?


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

lowejackson said:


> FG400 on soft paint? Is that not a tad overkill


Did a lot of research and double checked it with Alex? at Elite Car Care, works for me I feel its just right and I noticed it was a popular choice among professionals when I was reading all the correction write ups for newage imprezas.


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Shane I will say theres a dramatic difference on that world rally blue between using a sealant and a wax. I quite like both the mirror effect from the sealant and the depth from a wax.


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Scoobyfan2012 said:


> Did a lot of research and double checked it with Alex? at Elite Car Care, works for me I feel its just right and I noticed it was a popular choice among professionals when I was reading all the correction write ups for newage imprezas.


Fair enough, just seemed a strange combination to use a very aggressive compound on soft paint but if it works then who I am to argue.

Picture of the car look great


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

[/URL][/IMG]



or with wax.


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lowe maybe as its part of a microfibre system thats where the difference is? I know for a fact the foam pads that came with my DAS combined with fg400 would be too agressive.


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

So managed to have a real good day working on the Scooby, paint was super soft, nice to work with... I used my Das-6 Pro with a white hex logic pad and V38, few RDS left but removing them was never the plan as it was just a Gloss Enhancement Detail as the paint was very dull, and covered with swirls.. 

Here is a few pics, Enjoy.........


----------



## Scoobyfan2012 (Oct 21, 2012)

Good work that paint really needed some love.


----------



## forge197 (Apr 16, 2006)

That's stunning 11 year old paint comes up that good bet your pleased with it?


----------



## shaneslatcher93 (Oct 13, 2013)

Really pleased, got another subaru to do out of it so all good things!


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice work- and nice 50/50 shots!


----------

